# Best way?



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

What would you say is the best way to repair a leak in a 3" pvc stack in a wall that is leaking from 2 screw holes about 1" apart caused by the closet hanger system?

Cut the pipe and install a no hub?

Clean the holes and roll glue into them?

Silicone?

Something else?


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

cut the pipe between holes. If there is play put in slip coupling.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I wonder if you could fix that with a soldering iron


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Cut the pipe And install 1 pvc slip coupling, & 1 reg coupling. Or if the pipe has no play side to side, use 2 slip couplings. 

I've done this many times. Got big channel locks, that are actually for sink strainers, that I use to grip the couplings, & slide them into place, after glue is applied.

Make sure pipe is not split at screw hole. I'd replace atleast a foot or so of it, just to be safe.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I wonder if you could fix that with a soldering iron


I've had to use a plastic fusion welding rig for pvc repairs dozens of times.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

3" Sharkbites of course....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Airgap said:


> 3" Sharkbite of course....


Id think you were kidding if it weren't for that oh so serious moustache!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a "friend" who glued 3/4's of a coupling on a sch 40 storm sewer he accidentally sawcut the top couple inches of. 

"He" applied primer and glue to both pieces and snapped the split coupling onto the pipe.....

I would never do that personally:whistling2:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> I've had to use a plastic fusion welding rig for pvc repairs dozens of times.


I would think you should be able to melt the pipe... even if you use a piece of pipe to use as a stick and melt it...

Heat gun might work also

I have a cousin who has a plastic welding shop here in town... he can weld just about any type of plastic


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I have a "friend" who glued 3/4's of a coupling on a sch 40 storm sewer he accidentally sawcut the top couple inches of.
> 
> "He" applied primer and glue to both pieces and snapped the split coupling onto the pipe.....
> 
> I would never do that personally:whistling2:


I have a coupling patch in my house...It's on the top, but it's there....


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Come on people, time to bust out the mighty putty.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I would think a soldering iron would work also, but I'd be concerned about hair line cracks that could possibly leak.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I would think you should be able to melt the pipe... even if you use a piece of pipe to use as a stick and melt it...
> 
> Heat gun might work also
> 
> I have a cousin who has a plastic welding shop here in town... he can weld just about any type of plastic


A typical hot air plastic welding rig. I've used both this style (with fan) and the compresssor/regulator style.

Work wonders


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

hot melt glue gun, it works. 

Don't ask me how I know


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

someone might use their torch and a flat head screwdriver

things have been fixed with marine 5500 or is it 5200


----------



## SimplePlumber (Feb 1, 2012)

If it's for a customer, cut it out and repair.

For yourself, any one of the many rumored quick fixes listed here may work out just fine.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Teflon tape the screws and put the back


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

gladerunner said:


> Teflon tape the screws and put the back


It's that a joke or r u being serious?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SimplePlumber said:


> If it's for a customer, cut it out and repair.
> 
> For yourself, any one of the many rumored quick fixes listed here may work out just fine.


Hot aie plastic welding is not a "rumoured quick fix". I had to employ it under supervision of the local inspector numerous times.

For the right application, it's worth its weight in Canadian Loonies!

:laughing:


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


gladerunner said:


> Teflon tape the screws and put the back


ON A VERTICAL DRAIN LINE WE ALL KNOW IT WOULD WORK
UNTIL THE SCREWS RUSTED OUT DECADES LATER

USE S.S. SCREWS


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Don't they make these in 3"??


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Pro poxy


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

I've seen some the bigger 15" and above pvc welded , but it gets pretty hot .So anything flammable around the pipe would have to be protected. Sounds like the job for a mission banb or no hub whichever you prefer


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

you could try cutting a fernco and wrap it round the pipe.

hide the cut line, and you will be the only person that knows about it.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I would cut the 3" and install a new 12" section of pvc and 2 no hub bands.

I just had a lawyer call me and ask me if I wanted to be an expert witness, a cabinet installer in a new house put 3 holes in a pvc drain, a plumber was hired to make a repair, he used epoxy, stated it in his invoice, it leaked over 5 years and caused a huge amount of damage in the walls and back of these cabinets, etc. the sewer smell was around for a year, multiple people came out and looked, could not find the issue, I don't know all the particulars, but I do know that the plumber is now getting sued by the homeowners. 

I would not want something like that coming back to bite me, especially 5 years down the road, all because it wasn't done right.

I didn't take the expert witness gig, don;t have the time.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I would cut the 3" and install a new 12" section of pvc and 2 no hub bands.
> 
> I just had a lawyer call me and ask me if I wanted to be an expert witness, a cabinet installer in a new house put 3 holes in a pvc drain, a plumber was hired to make a repair, he used epoxy, stated it in his invoice, it leaked over 5 years and caused a huge amount of damage in the walls and back of these cabinets, etc. the sewer smell was around for a year, multiple people came out and looked, could not find the issue, I don't know all the particulars, but I do know that the plumber is now getting sued by the homeowners.
> 
> ...


That is because the lawyer is grasping at straws...

Why didn't the lawyer call the second guy that did the final repair?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I have a "friend" who glued 3/4's of a coupling on a sch 40 storm sewer he accidentally sawcut the top couple inches of.
> 
> "He" applied primer and glue to both pieces and snapped the split coupling onto the pipe.....
> 
> I would never do that personally:whistling2:


One of my friends has done that as well... :laughing:


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Fix it in an approved manner use a expansion joint then you can cut it and one joint fill fix both leaks.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> That is because the lawyer is grasping at straws...
> 
> Why didn't the lawyer call the second guy that did the final repair?


He is suing the plumber that made the epoxy repair. 

Grasping at straws or not, weather he has a case or not, it still isn't something someone wouldn't want to deal with. don;t need any stress like that to cause me time, money and more stress!


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

SimplePlumber said:


> If it's for a customer, cut it out and repair.
> 
> For yourself, any one of the many rumored quick fixes listed here may work out just fine.


This guy's 100% right. Don't shortcut when charging good money. I've done that repair countless times and each and every time I cut it out and replace the section of pipe. I've never melted or welded plastic it personally it doesn't sound appropriate IMO. Not in this case anyways


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I've never had any luck with using slip couplings on a vertical run for PVC, ABS has been fine. I would just cut it and use two transition fittings and no hub clamps like others in this thread have said.

On a sort of related note, we got a call the other day, someone drilled a hole in the sprinkler line putting in a shower rod... On the 7th floor in a very ritzy condo building...


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I've used slip couplings many times on mostly 3" vertical pvc lines, for this exact reason. Someone put screws through, installing cabinets, or nails from nail guns through, base moulding, or crown moulding. ( I understand if you start getting into bigger diameter pipes, larger than 4", you may need a different method).

It takes time to prep. Sand the inside of slip couplings a bit, & you will be surprised how much easier they will slide on pipe.

Can't even fathum, why a pro would go out to a job, & want to make a quick or hack fix, by melting, or what ever, & then take responsibility for that repair.:no:

My father use to say, fix it right the 1st time, & the customer pays for it, fix it right the 2nd time, & you pay for it.

IMO, if there is any kind of hole in a pvc pipe, that section of pipe needs to be removed, no matter the cost, and then replaced. Anything other than that, don't need a professional.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

I agree with you don about either slip couplings or bands being used here, but welding pvc is more common than you realize . There is training that goes into it and is perfectly legal if done properly by a trained professional.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Expansion joints work great for this kind of thing they must make them for pvc. Don't you guys have to use them to ? Here I think its every other story can't remember off the top of my head. I do the odd log house and they claim up to a inch of settling per foot of log " vertically" So that's where I use them.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

My father use to say said:


> I couldn't agree more, you father is 1000% correct. I always think the same thing, customer is paying me right now, if I have to go back, I am paying me!
> 
> Do it right the first time and make money doing it.


----------



## SimplePlumber (Feb 1, 2012)

U666A said:


> Hot aie plastic welding is not a "rumoured quick fix". I had to employ it under supervision of the local inspector numerous times.
> 
> For the right application, it's worth its weight in Canadian Loonies!
> 
> :laughing:


I used "rumored" to provide a tongue-in-cheek word for all of the posters saying they knew a "friend" doing quick temporary fixes. I wasn't saying anything about any particular one of them.

I have the stance that the moment any customer calls a professional...regardless of the industry...it is that professionals responsibility to repair the problem professionally. No welding, epoxy, duct tape, screws, silicone, etc., unless it is the industry standard way to do it.

It is typically laziness that drives these types of quick fixes. Things like...I'd have to run to the supply house for slip couplings; It's 4:30pm and I have another job to go to; and the like, are standard excuses of not taking the time to do it right. I know...since I did these types of repairs when I was first starting out until my mentors showed me the "light"...which was actually the light I saw when one of them cracked me upside the head.

The OP is taking the time to ask what the best way was to fix an issue. It is our responsibility in this professional forum to give them what they are asking for.

(hop off soapbox)

As far as plastic welding...I've never done it myself, but even if it was an industry standard repair, I can't see the value of it to their customer in this circumstance if it needs to be done under supervision of an inspector.

I must admit, it is a cool looking tool


----------



## After Hour plum (Jun 9, 2020)

smellslike$tome said:


> What would you say is the best way to repair a leak in a 3" pvc stack in a wall that is leaking from 2 screw holes about 1" apart caused by the closet hanger system?
> 
> Cut the pipe and install a no hub?
> 
> ...


Easy job 
we get tons of them nails , screws & A/C guys drilling through our pipes 
after we dig the concrete from around the pipe we clean the hole or holes with clear primer next we hot Glue the holes than we wrap the area with aluminum tape. a nice neat lifetime fix 
or you an make a snap cover with a piece of 3" PVC pipe primer & glue


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

For tricky or tight spots with holes/cracks that can’t easily be replaced, try this:

-Sand around and clean the holes.
-Then take a scrap piece of the “same time of pipe” and Cut it with a fine tooth saw, collect a good size pile the fine PVC sawdust.
- Mix the PVC sawdust with the right type of glue- for that type of pipe, to make a “PASTE”.
-apply PVC glue to the hole/area, then use the “PVC paste” to fill holes, cracks, leaks etc.

*use rubber gloves to apply the PVC paste

*This can be done with ABS too.

you’re welcome…


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

After Hour plum said:


> Easy job
> we get tons of them nails , screws & A/C guys drilling through our pipes
> after we dig the concrete from around the pipe we clean the hole or holes with clear primer next we hot Glue the holes than we wrap the area with aluminum tape. a nice neat lifetime fix
> or you an make a snap cover with a piece of 3" PVC pipe primer & glue


Why are you going back so far to post on, 9 years is long ago,


----------



## After Hour plum (Jun 9, 2020)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Why are you going back so far to post on, 9 years is long ago,


Damn i didn't see the date i was reading the post as a new Member I get engrossed with most job related posts 
I will keep an eye on the date from here on Many thanks for pointing this out


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Why are you going back so far to post on, 9 years is long ago,





After Hour plum said:


> Damn i didn't see the date i was reading the post as a new Member I get engrossed with most job related posts
> I will keep an eye on the date from here on Many thanks for pointing this out


The way the new forum setup is you will see suggestions for random threads regardless of age.

Sometimes it bothers me when guys respond to ancient threads but frankly it's not like there's much new content so we might as well talk about the old threads.


----------

